

Twitter cuts its default rate limit from 350 to 175 - ssclafani
http://dev.twitter.com/pages/rate_limiting_faq

======
fookyong
this kind of thing is the reason you can't base a business off Twitter (and
expect to sleep soundly at night).

make Twitter apps for fun. not for profit.

~~~
ElbertF
Making Twitter apps for profit is fine, just don't depend on it.

------
po
It is far better for twitter to rate limit the API to a level they can handle,
than to get themselves into an unstable situation with fail-whales. The header
says what the rate limit is so applications can adjust.

They're also limiting their own apps so it's fair.

I guess I don't understand why the default was set higher than they could
handle in the first place.

------
dustyreagan
Just like old times! :)

